

Worker Classification and Secure Work in the “Sharing Economy” - lutesfuentes
https://casetext.com/posts/worker-classification-and-secure-work-in-the-sharing-economy

======
hwstar
For profit entities will never stop trying to skirt regulation. It's one way
to get ahead of your competition. We just need to make sure that there is
adequate disincentive to do it. Uber is trying to do an end-run around
employee laws, and it should be cautioned that this is not acceptable
behaviour.

Labor laws in the US are already some of the weakest in the world. The US is
the only developed country with employment-at-will, All other developed
countries use a just-cause model. Due to at-will employment, you can be fired
for wearing the wrong shirt to work in the US.

Uber wants to jettison even these weak protections and go totally unregulated.
This would be fine if the other party was in an equal position of strength
(i.e. another business). Employers always have the upper hand, and therefore
must be subject to regulation to level the playing field.

